# Eura mobil 810 2003 horn problem



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi

Should be an easy fix. Have replaced horn and checked fuse and still no joy. However have not looked at the relay. Anyone know which one and where to find it please, or other suggestions?

Thx

James


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I would be looking at the steering wheel connection. Lots of people have problems with the horn either water in the horn or steering wheel connection.

Andy


----------



## jammyhl (Jan 22, 2014)

How easy is it to check the connections?


----------



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

This is the Fiat Ducato X230/244 models famous horn fix procedure:



There is no airbag on these older models so just pull off the horn push on cover (centre of steering wheel)..... a flat chisel or wide screwdriver might be needed to gently prise it upwards. 
Detach the wire from under the horn push (push fit connector) 


Mark where the steering wheel sits relative to the centre boss...so you can refit it in exactly the same place.... a pen-mark across the two, or a scribe across them with a sharp edge.
Unscrew the centre steering wheel nut a couple of turns and pull the wheel up (bang it a little from behind). It just lifts off it's splines. 
Unscrew the nut all the way off, and remove steering wheel.
Clean the two copper horn contacts that you can then see, and bend them up slightly till they come level with plastic outer ring. 
Test by placing a piece of wire between both contacts - if it beeps you have done it. 
Replace the steering wheel and horn push components. 
Job done.


----------



## orridge (Apr 30, 2013)

Does anyone know if it easy to change the actual horn ? We have an integra A class and the horn is pathetic for a bigger van.


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I bought a set of air horns off Ebay they came from China cost less than a tenner and they sound great.

It is easy to wire in and I put mine on the front grill using strong cable ties so no drilling.

Fiat tuck the horns away under the front bumper, mine got water in them and stopped working .

Andy


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

The thing to remember is that the actual horn has a constant live electrical supply and that the horn push works as the earth!!! Which is the opposite to just about everything else on a motor vehicle. The first thing I would check is that there is a live supply to the actual horn unit, but as has been said it's probably the steering wheel connection at fault.

The simplest way to check is with the engine running turn the steering wheel lock to lock whilst holding the horn push down. If it works intermittently then it's the steering wheel connection at fault, if you get no noise at all the problem is likely to be elsewhere. Good luck!


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

There have been many vehicles with the horns facing upwards and letting the water in. most have been ruined and need a replacement, remember to fit them downwards. Mr Plodd test is the easy way to check and normally works.

cabby


----------

